

Ask HN: That article on IBM culture, argumentative meetings etc. - apineda


======
Smushman
[http://www.cringely.com/2015/07/21/ibm-is-so-
screwed/](http://www.cringely.com/2015/07/21/ibm-is-so-screwed/)

This is? any idea when you saw it?

------
apineda
Can anyone locate it for me?

